# Time to Try & Prepare!!!



## searchingforacure (Dec 9, 2001)

I am so excited! Yet a bit nervous...my husband and I have decided that it is time to start "trying"!!! I have been taking calcium to control my diarrhea and it has been wonderful-I take 2 and a half calciums a day...so I hope that this won't be too much for a pregnancy. Now I am getting prepared to take other supplements like iron and folate.Are there any pre-natal vitamins that contain only iron and folic acid? I want to steer clear of magnesium for sure. Do I have to visit a doctor for the vitamins? I am a young healthy 25 year old with no other problems except IBS-so I figured that I could just get the vitamins on my own to prepare and not get too caught up on a pregnancy happening or not happening.Also-what's with all the talk of these pre-natal vitamins making women sick? What kind of sick? And another (perhaps silly question-but one that has often crossed my mind) is: when it comes time to deliver-with all that pushing-would an accident occur? You know what I mean...? Thanks...E


----------



## PooH (Feb 2, 2001)

Awesome! Well I am 27 weeks pregnant, and was on a prenatal vitamin, and I know that iron will cause C, I already had C, so had to get off that iron and take childrens multivitamin. But you will have to ask your DR, and if one doesn't do well for you, there are others to try too. As for the prenatal making you sick, well usually made me sick if I were to take it on an empty stomach, so I decided when I was on it, to take it after dinner, before bedtime, and I was fine with no sickness from it. As for haveing an accident at time of delivery, it has happened, but usually ladies will get an enema before delivery, and if there was such an accident, I wouldn't worry, it has happend. Good luck to you and your husband! Pregnancy is an awesome thing!


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Searching,I just wanted to add a little about the "accident" during delivery...it does happen sometimes, but rarely. In the event that it does, the nurses and doctors have seen it before and take care of it for you. During my last delivery (I've had three), I managed to pee all over myself without even knowing it. My husband had to tell me later! They had pumped me so full of IV solution, I was pushing for 90 minutes, and I guess my bladder decided it'd had enough! As for the enema, that is no longer common procedure. When I had my first delivery in 1988, it was part of the routine labor prep, along with shaving. They have since determined that neither is necessary and I had neither in 1994 or in 1998. I wouldn't worry about an accident. It is very important that you push with all your might, and if you are worried about other things coming out, you will hold back. You may want to discuss it with your doc in any case.With my last pregnancy, I couldn't take prenatals. They gave me the burps, very nasty tasting burps at that! So, I took Centrum, Caltrate, and an iron supplement (don't remember the name, red box, little green pills). I had no problems with the prenantals and the other two pregnancies. I took a different brand then, so you may need to experiment. I would not take the iron until you are actually pregnant. Too much can harm you and it isn't necessary to stock up on iron like it is with Folate. The Folate is a good idea and any multivitamin should have enough of it, plus it is easy to get in your diet.Good luck! Lauralee


----------



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

First of all, good luck! My husband and I started trying last month...no luck yet. I am IBS-C so my doctor had taken me off of iron and calcium, but he says I should go back on them for now, they will just bind me up a little.You can get a lot of these vitamins individually if you decide to do that. Before my doctor allowed me to go back on the multivitamin, I was only taking folic acid (400mg). One of the things I have read you need to avoid is taking to much vitamin A. I have noticed that a lot of the prenatal vitamins have twice the RDA.Here is a good, albeit long article about what your body needs before and during the first two months of pregnancy. Hope this helps. http://webmd.lycos.com/content/article/1680.51791


----------



## SD (Jun 9, 2002)

Best wishes! This is an exciting time for you. You are extremely wise to be thinking about prenatal stuff before you become pregnant. As others have recommended, get with you doc. The folic acid is especially important so find out what is recommended for someone in your situation. With each of my 3 pregnancys I did the prenatal vitamins a few months prior to becoming pregnant. I wanted to make sure my babies' first "home" was in the best shape possible before they even got started. Ok, regarding the accident business, it also happened to me during my last delivery. Trust me, the nurses and docs have seen EVERYTHING. You can not shock or gross them out. In my case, it was a simple clean up, and away we went with more pushing. I also promise you that by the time you're in active labor, you won't care. All that will matter is getting to meet that new little person, the sooner the better! So please, try not to let yourself worry about something like this. Worry about how you're going to decorate the nursery!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I'm 15 weeks pregnant, and aside from lettuce-induced gas, I've had no tummy trouble whatsoever so far. I take prenatal vitamins and extra calcium (since I can't have dairy products) and I'm doing just fine!


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

Hello!I'm currently 35 weeks pregnant, but I wasn't able to take vitamins from the beginning, as I suffered from Hyperemesis Gravidarum (severe morning sickness). Hydration and potassium levels were more important at that stage, as I couldn't stomach anything (especially vitamins!







) Now I take the vitamins my ob recommended, which are for both pregnancy and breastfeeding, as well as calcium. Probably your best bet is to talk about it with your doctor. Good luck!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

When I had both my sons, and I was pushing.. HARD, let's just say I pushed out more than just my kids..To be honest with you , I didn't care too much about it at the time, since I was almost ready to deliver. Both times I apologized to the nurses who had to clean up the mess, and both nurses told me the same thing. They said that since enemas are no longer given these days, it is common for women to have BM's while giving birth, that it was no big deal , and not to worry about it.They were really nice, and they cleaned things up right away, so I wouldn't be too concerned about it.When you are in labor, you aren't thinking about modesty too much.Have a healthy baby,Jeanne


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Yes I also have pushed out more than just my kids, I pushed for so long that I even thrue up, poor nurses! They were so nice about it. My nurse says that it happens a lot, happened to me twice, my sister three times and my friends also. Don't worry about it, when the time arrives that you are ready to deliver you won't care too much.


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

Before anything else, start changing your lifestyle to include everyday, prenatal vitamins as well as no more caffeine, alcohol, etc. Regardless of getting pregnant, do this. Because with me, I stopped after a year because I gave up. That's when I got pregnant.That said, if you're really worried about blowing your wad, consider asking about a C-section. My worry was that during the push, I'd tear my sphincter (which was already cut into from a previous anal fistulectomy surgery and worsened my IBS to chronic incontinence) and would basically be rendered completely bedridden handicapped. Then, we discovered fibroids growing like gangbusters, with one blocking the exit. So the decision had already been made for me, C-section.I worried I'd be pooping my pants before and after (I'm worse without a meal), but I was miraculously ok.I had my bad periods during pregnancy, gagging notwithstanding. But better as long as I breastfed.


----------

